# Fritzbox 7490 oder Speedport w724v?



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2016)

Nachdem ich fast 10 Jahre Internet bei Unitymedia über das Kabelnetz hatte, wechsle ich jetzt wieder zur Telekom. Bei UM gibt es bei uns zunehmend Netzprobleme mit Ausfällen von TV, Internet und Telefon. Und da der Vectoring Ausbau in unserer Gegend abgeschlossen ist, gibt es jetzt für mich Magenta L und Entertain Premium.
Es stellt sich nun aber die Frage nach dem passenden Router. Zwar habe ich den Speedport w724v schon zur Miete bestellt (könnte ich noch stornieren), ich bin aber jetzt ins Grübeln gekommen, ob ich nicht doch lieber die Fritzbox 7490 nehmen soll.
Welchen der beiden Router würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (22. Januar 2016)

Ich hab den Speedport. Es ist schlimm. Nimm die Fritzbox.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2016)

Inwiefern schlimm?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (22. Januar 2016)

Relativ niedrige WLAN Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit, manchmal hast du, keine Ahnung wieso, keine Internetverbindung obwohl du mit dem Router verbunden bist, egal ob über WLAN oder LAN (am PC bin ich dann in "Netzwerk 2"). Das Userinterface ist auch nicht so dolle.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2016)

Oh, das hört sich nicht so gut an. Reichweite und Geschwindigkeit sind mir schon wichtig.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (22. Januar 2016)

Okay, ich muss dazu sagen das ich jetzt nicht weiß wie groß die Reichweite bei anderen Routern ist. Die vom Speedport kommt mir zumindest recht niedrig vor. Die Geschwindigkeit ist an sich iO, aber ich finde es etwas komisch wenn man bei LAN 100MBit/s Downstream hat und bei WLAN wenn man direkt neben den Router steht "nur" 60 - 70MBit/s hat.


----------



## Laudian (22. Januar 2016)

Der Speedport bietet dir halt Internet, die FritzBox dagegen hat jede nur vorstellbare Funktion dabei.

Außerdem ist die Konfigurationsseite des Speedports für den Popo.

Ich würde auf jeden Fall die FritzBox nehmem.

Wobei man Fairerweise sagen muss, dass bei der FritzBox vor allem die Software überzeugt, Hardware gibt es durchaus bessere.


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Januar 2016)

Frittn sind bekannt für nicht ganz optimales WLAN. Der 724 ist da eigentlich ganz gut.
Mit WLAN hast du auch immer Verlust. Was hast du denn genommen? 2,4GHz oder 5GHz? Smartphone oder Notebook?

Prinzipiell kann man sagen, dass der Speedport das bessere Modem hat, dafür kann man nur recht grundlegende Dinge einstellen. Ist eher als ne Art Volksrouter gedacht. Die Einrichtung ist dafür aber denkbar einfach und sogar per Smartphone möglich.
Die FritzBox kann halt mehr bzw. man kann mehr Einstellungen vornehmen. Ob man das braucht muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Guckler (22. Januar 2016)

Mit einer Fritzbox macht man nichts verkehrt, es sei denn du möchtest Wlan To Go aktivieren um alle Telekom Hotspots kostenlos zu nutzen das geht nur mit dem Speedport wenn nicht würde ich devinitiv die Fritzbox empfehlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Januar 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Okay, ich muss dazu sagen das ich jetzt nicht weiß wie groß die Reichweite bei anderen Routern ist. Die vom Speedport kommt mir zumindest recht niedrig vor. Die Geschwindigkeit ist an sich iO, aber ich finde es etwas komisch wenn man bei LAN 100MBit/s Downstream hat und bei WLAN wenn man direkt neben den Router steht "nur" 60 - 70MBit/s hat.



Mit der ein oder anderen Fritzbox hatte ich im Laufe der Jahre eigentlich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Speedport Router der Telekom kenne ich aber gar nicht. Und den Speedport hätte ich ein Jahr hängen, wenn ich ihn miete, ob er mir nun passt oder nicht. Falls sich deine Erfahrungen bei mir bestätigen, würde ich damit jedenfalls nicht glücklich.



Laudian schrieb:


> Der Speedport bietet dir halt Internet, die FritzBox dagegen hat jede nur vorstellbare Funktion dabei. Außerdem ist die Konfigurationsseite des Speedports für den Popo. Ich würde auf jeden Fall die FritzBox nehmem. Wobei man Fairerweise sagen muss, dass bei der FritzBox vor allem die Software überzeugt, Hardware gibt es durchaus bessere.



Im Moment würde ich auch eher zur Fritzbox tendieren, muss ich sagen. Beim Speedport habe ich irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl.


----------



## Ebrithil (22. Januar 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> aber ich finde es etwas komisch wenn man bei LAN 100MBit/s Downstream hat und bei WLAN wenn man direkt neben den Router steht "nur" 60 - 70MBit/s hat.


Das liegt daran, dass du bei WLAN immer(!) ca 40% der Brutto-Übertragungsrate allein durch die ganzen Management-Frames verlierst. Dann kommt noch dazu. dass WLAN shared medium ist und sich somit alle WLAN Geräte die Bandbreite teilen müssen. Generell würde ich WLAN eigentlich nur für Smartphones/Tablets verwenden, alles andere hängt bei mir am Kabel.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (22. Januar 2016)

Echt? 40%? Hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel ist. Allerdings war ich zum Testzeitpunkt alleine im WLAN :$


----------



## Devils-Child (23. Januar 2016)

rate dir zur Fritzbox. hab auch die erfahrung mit dem speedport gemacht, das er alle woche abstürtzt


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Danke für eure Ratschläge. Es ist tatsächlich die Fritzbox geworden. Gerade im Saturn die 7490 und den Repeater 1750E geholt. Läuft prima und die Reichweite ist bei uns sehr gut. 120qm verteilt auf zwei Etagen werden nun komplett mit WLAN abgedeckt. Der niedrigste gemessene Wert lag bei 50 MBit in der hintersten Ecke. So soll es sein.

Nun kann die Telekom in zwei Wochen mit Entertain kommen. Der Speedport wird storniert.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Das klingt gut.
Ich nutze auch seit Jahren Fritz Boxen und wurde bisher noch nicht enttäuscht.
Letztens gab es sogar für die uralt Box 7170 ein neues Update und jetzt hat sie die gleiche Benutzeroberfläche wie die neuen und noch ein paar nette Features bekommen.
Da zahle ich gerne mal etwas mehr, wenn ich weiß, dass ich denn Router wirklich viele Jahre lang nutzen kann und es immer noch Updates vom Hersteller gibt.


----------



## Cook2211 (23. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich hoffe auch, dass sich der relativ hohe Kaufpreis durch lange Haltbarkeit bzw. langfristige Versorgung durch Updates auszahlt.


----------

